# Anentome (Assassin Snails)



## UserJB007 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a larger snail population in my 55G planted than I'd like to admit, all hitchhickers from plant purchases...

I'd like to buy some of these snails and let them work. I'm having trouble finding a good place in the states to order them. I looked on Aquabid, but I found only one seller, selling a quantity of 10. If anyone has some advice or knows of a good place to order online I would be very appreciative


Thank you


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Assassin snails are a great snail to have. I am selling my breeding group on Aquabid right now, otherwise I'd offer some to you. You don't have to worry about them over populating, nor do you have to feed them only snails.. they'll eat shrimp pellets and any other meat you put in the tank. You could easily have 30-40 assassins in a 55 and you'd be fine. They're fun to watch as they're FAST for snails .

If you have any questions, I can help.


----------



## UserJB007 (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree I think these snails from everything I've read will be a wonderful addition.

I have 3 types of snails populating the tank now:
-Pond Snails
-Very small ramshorn type snails
-Very small MTS (may be jeuvenile pond snails shells are more elongated)

I'm under the assumption the Anentome will take care of the pond snails easily, but i'm not sure if the others are too small and will go by unoticed, or if they will make perfect baby food for up and coming young assassins!

Also the tank is very heavily planted, I don't want to over populate but I want to have enough that I can see them readily and not exhaust the natural food supply. I also have some RCS, but as I understand it, as long as these guys are well fed they have no tendency to eat them.

Is Aquabid the way to go right now? It doesnt seem like they've really hit the mass market to just pick up at my LFS. If so, I want these guys sooner than later!


Thanks a ton if you don't mind answering any of my questions  (Keeping a DESIRABLE snail is a bit out of my comfort area haha)


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

You can get some at sweet aquatics

http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=152_122

and also at

http://invertzfactory.com/stocklist.htm


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

+1 on both these retailers for great products, care and customer service! 



ecotanker said:


> You can get some at sweet aquatics
> 
> http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=152_122
> 
> ...


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Sweetaquatics are great people. They were just over at my place the other day in fact. 

JB007 - The snails will eat just about any other snails.. the other baby snails will too be eaten or when they get big enough eaten... it's a good time. Eventually you will end up with just assassins! They don't over populate, and because they burrow (just like MTS)... they can be hard to see. However, when I want to see them I'll drop a shrimp pellet and it's amazing how fast these things pop up out of the soil! It's a great time to watch! .

Very few LFS carry these, that's why I say it'd be easy to sell them to LFS. I never tried as I always sold mine with other auctions as add-ons. Plus they'd be about $5-9 or so at a LFS which is a bit high for a snail... 

As much as I HIGH SUGGEST supporting local pet stores, when it comes to a lot of livestock I recommend aquabid.. I was always weary at first but being a seller and buy for the past few years.. I love it!


----------



## UserJB007 (Sep 18, 2008)

For the actual tank I found a seller here to sell me 6. After 3 minutes in the tank they were each making a meal of the pest snails! I'm sure they'll do well and they'll breed in some time. But I was thinking of setting up a breeding tank. Any advice on setup to best facilitate? Sand? a few live plants to lay eggs? commercial food pellet? 

Any advice would be wonderful, I love these guys, I'm ready to take back my planted tank


----------



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a note that assassin snails do breed and it may not be heavily but it can definitely get up there. They're breeding is slow and requires a male and female unlike other snails. So on one hand it's good if you can get a male and female for cheap, breed them and get rid of the pond snails or whichever you want, but over time (and quite some time) they will breed. I just know a lot of people think they won't breed at all and that isn't true.

Also assassin snails will eat nerite snails (among all the others), I don't know if you have any of those, but those do not breed in freshwater and are the acclaimed "algae" eating snail. So I'd move those to another tank if you have any. Plus they're like 4 bucks a pop, gee.


----------



## riseabovethesun (Jul 15, 2010)

UserJB007 said:


> For the actual tank I found a seller here to sell me 6. After 3 minutes in the tank they were each making a meal of the pest snails! I'm sure they'll do well and they'll breed in some time. But I was thinking of setting up a breeding tank. Any advice on setup to best facilitate? Sand? a few live plants to lay eggs? commercial food pellet?
> 
> Any advice would be wonderful, I love these guys, I'm ready to take back my planted tank


I'd make sure to keep a substrate that they can burrow in (like sand) or have some hiding spots, they like shade.

They also eat snails, brine shrimp, bloodworms, pellets. They will eat decaying plants, dead shrimp/fish. Also know that I have heard of them eating newborn cherry shrimp, because they're so small, IF they can catch the little guys. So if you're trying to breed both in a tank, just monitor it a bit.

Also be VERY careful when vacuuming your tank to not suck up the laid eggs. If you're aware that some of the eggs have finally developed, maybe vacuum a bit less until they're of an easily visible size.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I got my assassins from Bobs Tropical Plants. This is where I buy all of my snails now.

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/store/catalog/index.php


----------



## shrimplover (Oct 12, 2010)

you could find some cheap assasin snail on aquabid. The lowest I seen for them going is like 2 bucks or so. Saw one for 10+1 free for 25 shipped. Very good price imo


----------



## shou (Sep 23, 2008)

I have three Assassin Snails in my 20g tank 9 month ago and finally found a baby Assassin Snails. Never count more than one at a time. Wonder how many baby assassin snails hidden.


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

Are these snails stricktly just for getting rid of other snails ?
I just saw them at the LFS looked kinda cool and they were 4.00 each not to pricy.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Throw them in your tank if you like them just for looks. I think they're a good "cleanup crew" member.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i disagree, they don't touch plant matter or any of my blanched veggies, only the occasional shrimp pellet i throw in.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 2 in my 10 gallon moss tank. They do not touch the plants, pellets, or wafers that I drop in. The only thing I ever see them eating is other snails.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

By cleanup crew I meant that they do a great job eating up the leftover beefheart, bloodworms, and discus poop that finds its way in to the nooks and crannies of the tank.

They cleaned out the tank of crappy snails a loooong time ago .


----------

